# Wish Me Luck!



## Baby Huey (Sep 21, 2013)

My wife and I are about to leave for the 2013 Houston Hot Sauce Festival. I am gonna need all the luck I can get. Though I am getting older, I understand my body does not process things the same way as it used to but my brain fails to recognize that from time to time.... Like a few years ago when I attempted and completed the Four Horsemen Challenge at Chunky's Burgers in San Antonio. I thought I was going to the hospital that night. If anyone is in or near the Houston/Stafford area, then stop by and check it out today or tomorrow. http://houstonhotsauce.com/
Will touch base later with maybe some photos. Btw if interested in the Four Horsemen burger, think if you Check youtube for the burger I am the 3rd video down with my buddy John.

This is gonna hurt so good..........I am out.:fanning:


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 21, 2013)

Gl. Hope you don't sweat out of your clothes.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck, ya crazy bastid!!! :viking:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 21, 2013)

lol don't get cut by the knife in the front. :rofl:


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 21, 2013)

Will upload some pics tomorrow. I am beat. Funny pic there Dave lol. A lot of really high scoville ratings present today and I tried just about every one of them. There are some great makers out there that have combined the heavy heat with some good flavors. Usually the XXX hot sauces hit hard and fast and after that you can't usually taste much. It was rainy and muddy but the crowd was large and people young and old were having a blast.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are some pics. There was no hot sauce there that really jumped out at me (except for ones I owned prior to the festival).
There were some stupid hot ones and there were some really nice flavors in some of the hotter sauces which is a good thing. Nothing like having the heat cover up EVERYTHING.

View attachment 18788
View attachment 18789
View attachment 18790
View attachment 18791
View attachment 18792
View attachment 18793
View attachment 18794
View attachment 18795
View attachment 18796
View attachment 18797



Silly links


----------

